# Tracer vs 6.6er



## Dr. Hannibal (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute! Weiß wer von euch die Unterschiede zwischen Tracer und 6.6er? ( nicht den Federweg  )Gewicht, Geometrie weil auf der Intense Homepage steht nur "coming soon".


----------



## iRider (24. Dezember 2008)

Schau mal im Intense-Forum auf MTBR vorbei.

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=35

Dort gibt es haufenweise Fäden zum Tracer VP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (25. Dezember 2008)

Hier gibt es auch Infos zum Tracer: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/mountain-bikes/frame/2009-intense-tracer-vp-5068.html


----------



## MS- RACING (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall einen 6.6 in medium oder small in rot um 1700.- (167 Euro unter Chainreactionspreis) abzugeben (neu out of the box!)... zusätzlich hätte ich auch noch ein Teilekit (Lenker, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Sattel: Titec, Laufräder: Sun Ringle, XT Schaltwerk, XT Kurbelgarnitur) um 600.- dazu

bei Interesse einfach eine Mail an: [email protected]


----------



## average.stalker (30. Dezember 2008)

bekommt ihr auch Tracer - Rahmen?
wenn ja, zu welchen Preisen?


----------



## MS- RACING (30. Dezember 2008)

den Tracer kannst Du Dir ganz normal im Geschäft bestellen. Der 6.6er ist ein Privatverlauf.


----------



## average.stalker (30. Dezember 2008)

okay


----------



## daddy yo yo (20. Januar 2009)

2008 war ein test eines intense tracer (denk ich jedenfalls) in der bike oder mountain bike. kann mir den test zufällig jemand scannen? wäre zutiefst zu dank verpflichtet! 

EDIT: sorry, war ein 5.5 fro. hat eventuell trotzdem jemand einen testbereicht eines tracer vp zur hand?


----------



## average.stalker (20. Januar 2009)

schau mal auf mtbr.com in den Intense unterforum
da findest du etliche fahrberichte, test und meinungen
hier fährt das rad einfach noch keine und ich glaube im handel ist es auch noch nicht,
also werden tests noch etwas dauern


----------



## haha (20. Januar 2009)

ich hab nen test aus einer englischen zeitung (ich glaub singletrack). dort wurde es mit ellsworth u.a. getestet. die zeitung liegt leider bei nem kumpel, evtl. denk ich am wochenende dran, dann stell ichs hier rein.


----------



## houtbay (20. Januar 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> schau mal auf mtbr.com in den Intense unterforum
> da findest du etliche fahrberichte, test und meinungen
> hier fährt das rad einfach noch keine und ich glaube im handel ist es auch noch nicht,
> also werden tests noch etwas dauern



...würde ja gerne berichten, aber hier schneits, die CK Tretlager kommen nicht und das Sattelrohr muß ich auch noch ausreiben...so stehts halt im Keller rum, zefix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (20. Januar 2009)

es is a kroiz!


----------

